# Lámpara de pie Halógena, cambio de potenciómetro



## mrj11 (Sep 17, 2017)

buenos dias disculpen la molestia, tengo una lampara que tiene un potenciometro que se quemo lo cambie recien ahora, el tema es que yo lo tenia suelto al circuito guardado y no tengo idea donde se conectan los positivos y negativos si alguien me puediese ayudar estaria muy agradecido


----------



## Psyke (Sep 17, 2017)

Parece tener 2 patas el potenciómetro a cambiar? O hay una tercera que no alcanzo a apreciar?

Si tiene dos, cosa que en mi muy corta vida (21 años)  no vi nunca, quizás por mi inexperiencia, podés conectar dos de las patas a donde están conectadas las dos que se ven en la foto. Una de esas dos patas tiene que ser la del medio, no podés elegir las dos de las puntas.


----------



## mrj11 (Sep 17, 2017)

Psyke dijo:


> Parece tener 2 patas el potenciómetro a cambiar? O hay una tercera que no alcanzo a apreciar?
> 
> Si tiene dos, cosa que en mi muy corta vida (21 años)  no vi nunca, quizás por mi inexperiencia, podés conectar dos de las patas a donde están conectadas las dos que se ven en la foto. Una de esas dos patas tiene que ser la del medio, no podés elegir las dos de las puntas.



el potenciometro tenai 3 patas abajo (como se ve en la foto 3) pero solo 2 se conectan al circuito la 3 esta cortada y tambien tiene otras 2 patas atras que van conectadas al circuito, aca te dejo marcadas las otras 2 patas del potenciometro


----------



## pandacba (Sep 17, 2017)

El potenciometro tiene llave?
Si es asi una foto del lado de la llave de ambos lados porfi

Bueno mirando bien la conección es asi:


----------



## zonosfera (Sep 18, 2017)

lo que pasa es que quien publica esto, no especifica de que es el circuito... a ojo de buen cubero, por el valor (500k) y que se ve en la placa un DIAC, un condensador probablemente de la SNUBER y un Thyristor de baja potencia... es un DIMMER, y solo se conectan dos terminales del potenciometro....

compraste el otro potenciometro, conectalo tal cual, y obvia la tercera patilla, esa no lleva conexion, puedes cortarla si lo deseas...

Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2017)

A buen entendedor  . . .



mrj11 dijo:


> tengo una lampara que tiene un potenciometro que se quemó


----------



## mrj11 (Sep 19, 2017)

zonosfera dijo:


> lo que pasa es que quien publica esto, no especifica de que es el circuito... a ojo de buen cubero, por el valor (500k) y que se ve en la placa un DIAC, un condensador probablemente de la SNUBER y un Thyristor de baja potencia... es un DIMMER, y solo se conectan dos terminales del potenciometro....
> 
> compraste el otro potenciometro, conectalo tal cual, y obvia la tercera patilla, esa no lleva conexion, puedes cortarla si lo deseas...
> 
> Saludos...



Hice eso el tema es que no se por donde se conecta la entrada de corriente y la salida que va hacia la lampara


----------



## printido (Sep 19, 2017)

mrj11 dijo:


> Hice eso el tema es que no se por donde se conecta la entrada de corriente y la salida que va hacia la lampara



En los tipicos circuitos dimmer con triac que hay, la carga va en serie con la alimentacion asi que a tu circuito impreso solo tendras que conectarle dos cables, como este por ejemplo donde van conectados a los dos anodos del triac:

http://www.electronicabasic.260mb.net/Dimmer.gif

Coge tu circuito impreso, intenta sacarle el esquema, busca el datasheet de tu triac e identifica las terminales de sus anodos, aunque no es necesario ya que el gate del triac ira conectado al diac y por lo tanto los otros dos terminales del triac seran los anodos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 19, 2017)

Buenas, como estamos hablando de una lámpara, tenemos dos cables de entrada y dos cables de la bombilla. O sea que tenemos cuatro cables.

Un cable de red al nodo (circulo) en la unión del condensador y el triac.
Otro cable de red a la "isla" con dos agujeros.
Un cable de la bombilla a la isla con uno de red, sin mas.(sólo los dos cables)
El otro cable de la bombilla al interruptor del potenciómetro.

Ya estaba claro en el mensaje de Pandacba.








La "isla" con dos agujeros estaría entre el punto de 220V superior y la bombilla.

Saludos.


----------



## TodoCircuitos (Oct 19, 2017)

Tal cual te indica Pinchavalvulas


----------



## Joaquinopop (Ene 27, 2019)

Hola, tengo este circuito que pertenece a una lámpara de pie halógena de 300W. Me lo entregaron sin el potenciometro que es de 5k, la cosa es que no encuentro el potenciómetro correcto que tiene cuatro patas( se puede apreciar en la foto que tiene cuatro aberturas). Quisiera saber que puedo ponerle, ya que lo que encuentro son de tres patas.
¡Desde ya muchas gracias y saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2019)

una de las patas del circulo esta conectada a uno de los cables de entrada? si es así es archi simple, pote de 5K lineal con llave


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2019)

Claro , sería un potenciómetronormal de 3 patas mas el interruptor que te dice Panda , luego , una de las patas no se utiliza.

O  cambiá el dimmer completo.


----------



## Joaquinopop (Ene 27, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> una de las patas del circulo esta conectada a uno de los cables de entrada? si es así es archi simple, pote de 5K lineal con llave


Asi es. 
o sea que deberia comprar un potenciómetro 5k lineal de tres patas? si es asi, como seria la conexion?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2019)

Con interruptor


----------



## Joaquinopop (Ene 27, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con interruptor


 
Okey, muchas gracias!

Podría usar uno como el de la foto adjunta? Porque  el que me mandaste no lo encuentro por mercado libre, y por donde estoy no tengo casas de insumos electrónicos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2019)

Ese es doble, no te sirve porque no tiene llave, de última uno sin llave también te sirve, puedes anexar una llave en la caja de comando


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 28, 2019)

Para ser un dimmer, un potenciómetro de 5K me suena a muy bajo valor. Normalmente utilizan de 250K a 500K


----------



## Joaquinopop (Feb 4, 2019)

Hola muchachos! Les comento que cambie el potenciómetro; realice todas las conexiones y al prender la lámpara parpadea y no regula la luminosidad. Esto lo hacía antes de que el pote se queme. Revise la resistencia y capacitor y esta okey, luego revise el diodo y no me da continuidad ( lo cual, no me parece que sea el problema porque lo que hace el diodo es proteger que la corriente no re circule. Puedo estar equivocado ustedes corrijanme si es así) 
También puede ser el triac lo cual no sé cómo verificar el estado del mismo. 
Bueno, eso. No sé que puedo hacer, si cambiar el diodo o el triacs. ¡Necesito de su ayuda porf!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2019)

No es un diodo, es un DIAC y que no te de continuidad es correcto ya que se comporta de forma similar a un zener, necesita mas tensión que la del multímetro para conducir.
¿ De que valor es el potenciómetro que colocaste ?


----------



## Joaquinopop (Feb 4, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No es un diodo, es un DIAC y que no te de continuidad es correcto ya que se comporta de forma similar a un zener, necesita mas tensión que la del multímetro para conducir.
> ¿ De que valor es el potenciómetro que colocaste ?


El potenciómetro es de 500k.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 4, 2019)

Que tipo de lámpara usas? Puedes variar  el brillo aunque parpadee?


----------



## Joaquinopop (Feb 4, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No es un diodo, es un DIAC y que no te de continuidad es correcto ya que se comporta de forma similar a un zener, necesita mas tensión que la del multímetro para conducir.
> ¿ De que valor es el potenciómetro que colocaste ?


El potenciómetro es de 500k.


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Que tipo de lámpara usas? Puedes variar  el brillo aunque parpadee?


Lámpara halógena lineal de 300w. No, no varia.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 4, 2019)

La intensidad de la lámpara es máxima?
Deberás chequear el circuito y la conexión del potenciómetro, terminales que usaste y demás.
También verifica que sea de 500K(medir valor)


----------



## Joaquinopop (Feb 4, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> La intensidad de la lámpara es máxima?
> Deberás chequear el circuito y la conexión del potenciómetro, terminales que usaste y demás.
> También verifica que sea de 500K(medir valor)


Si, la intensidad de la lámpara es máxima, igual si no varía la intensidad no importa. No quiero que parpadee
Al pote lo medi y esta okey.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2019)

¿ Que tipo de lámpara es , y si la lámpara no es dimmerizable ¿?¿?¿?


----------



## Joaquinopop (Feb 4, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Que tipo de lámpara es , y si la lámpara no es dimmerizable ¿?¿?¿?


Es una lámpara de pie con una bombilla halógena lineal de 300w.  En su momento cuando funcionaba bien era dimerizable. 
Luego empezó a parpadear la bombilla; se cambió el potenciómetro y sigue sucediendo lo mismo parpadea y no regula la intensidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2019)

Que se yo , probá a cambiar ese capacitor de 100 o 150 nF por 600 V , es el rojo-anaranjado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 4, 2019)

El TRIAC, también podría estar dañado, si quitas el potenciómetro? Que sucede?


----------



## Joaquinopop (Feb 4, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que se yo , probá a cambiar ese capacitor de 100 o 150 nF por 600 V , es el rojo-anaranjado.


Bueno, voy a probar que onda.  Gracias


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> El TRIAC, también podría estar dañado, si quitas el potenciómetro? Que sucede?


La verdad que no lo probe sin el potenciómetro, mañana me fijo y te digo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 4, 2019)

Cuándo digo quitar es quitar y no colocar nada en su lugar. Entonces en esas condiciones, la lámpara NO debería encender, ya que no hay señal de disparo al TRIAC.


----------



## Joaquinopop (Feb 4, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Cuándo digo quitar es quitar y no colocar nada en su lugar. Entonces en esas condiciones, la lámpara NO debería encender, ya que no hay señal de disparo al TRIAC.


Okey, hay alguna manera de corroborar el funcionamiento del triac? Y haciendo lo que vos me indicas, en caso de que encienda. ¿Cual seria el problema el triac o el diac?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 5, 2019)

En ese caso el problema es el TRIAC, porque cómo mencioné no hay tensión de disparo.
El DIAC sólo conduce cuándo la tensión en sus terminales supera los 30V aprox.


----------



## Joaquinopop (Feb 5, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> En ese caso el problema es el TRIAC, porque cómo mencioné no hay tensión de disparo.
> El DIAC sólo conduce cuándo la tensión en sus terminales supera los 30V aprox.


Bueno te cuento que saque el potenciómetro, lo probe y nada, no encendió no hizo nada. Así que ya no sé qué hacer. 
No se que tanto me va a durar la bombilla con el parpadeo. Ya probe todo, resistencia (ok), capacitor (ok), potenciómetro (ok), diac no tengo forma de corroborar si anda de forma correcta al igual que el triac. 
Me doy por vencido. Lámpara 1 - yo 0


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 5, 2019)

Entonces con ésto se puede deducir que el TRIAC está bien.
Lo ideal sería que armes un esquema del circuito electrónico y lo subas para analizar.


----------



## Joaquinopop (Feb 5, 2019)

Éste es el esquema que armé.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2019)

C1 debería ser 104 o 154 o 100nF o 150nF


----------



## Joaquinopop (Feb 5, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> C1 debería ser 104 o 154 o 100nF o 150nF


Tiene uno de 753nF a 250v


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 5, 2019)

Prueba con un condensador cómo comenta DOSMETROS.
No superior a 100nF


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2019)

No , 753 no es el valor , el 3 es la cantidad de ceros

753 = 75000 pF - 75 nF - 0.075 uF  

Los valores* típicos* en esos dimmer son 100 y 150 nF o sea 103 y 153 a probarlos !


----------

